# His and Her Christmas Trees?



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

"Finally got the Christmas tree up in the shop"!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

*Man decorates tree after drinking Booze!*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

*The way my Husband decorates for Christmas!
 *


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

In Christmas of 2016, I decorated our claw foot bathtub for Christmas..........briefly.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2020)

_Woman Squeezes 168 Christmas Trees Into Every Inch Of Her Home | My Crazy Obsession_​Meet Oklahoma resident and Christmas tree fanatic Shay. She’s been collecting and decorating Christmas trees for decades which sets her back $3,000 per year. Follow her around her home as she details her decorating process, where her obsession for Christmas trees came from and her favourite trees.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2020)

_GO STEELERS!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 27, 2020)

And then the fight started ...


----------



## Wren (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2020)

Sally's going to handle the decorating this year...


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2020)

...and so far, she's doing a great job!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Man decorates tree after drinking Booze!*
> View attachment 134708


Apparently they sell these now.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 27, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _GO STEELERS!_


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 27, 2020)

AWESOMENESS!!!!! 
I’m a GIANTS fan( obviously ) and I’m working on a tree like that, the darn decorations are expensive though!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Man decorates tree after drinking Booze!*
> View attachment 134708



That would be a great tree for a small apartment..  .... space saver!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _GO STEELERS!_



Nice tree  ...except for all that Steeler stuff! ... lol


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)

Christmas tree at a public library.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Nice tree  ...except for all that Steeler stuff! ... lol


Yes, please go.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2020)

LEOMINSTER — Every room in Phyllis Maston’s Merriam Avenue home has a Christmas tree. Some rooms even have two. On Friday, during a tour of her house, which is sandwiched between a busy main road and a quiet, lakeside backyard, she explained each of the 16 trees’ themes, pausing periodically to chat with longtime friends who were visiting for an annual holiday luncheon.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2020)

*LEGO Christmas tree decks the halls at St. Pancras Station*​




The world's largest ever LEGO Christmas tree is now standing on the concourse at St. Pancras Station, London for the public to enjoy.

Consisting of approximately 400,000 individual bricks and requiring a steel frame to support its three-tonne-weight, the tree was constructed by the UK's only certified LEGO professional, Duncan Titchmarsh, and his team at Bright Bricks - a company which specializes in creating giant LEGO commissions.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2020)

Pretzel Break!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2020)

_A few photos of our tree.....__MERRY CHRISTMAS!___


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2020)

_Our Christmas Garden....._


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2020)

A picture tree made by a friend, cute as a button!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)

I used to force Paperwhite Narcissus placed on stones in shallow water at Christmas. Their fragrance is heavenly! The type called Ziva are the best.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2020)

Japanese Christmas.......





Black Narcissus


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2020)

YIKES!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2020)

A few sentimental decorations from my Parents tree....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2020)

KID'S CHRISTMAS TREE   - CLASSY CLUTTER!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2020)

Do you talk to your Christmas Tree?

"Tera is a nature loving little girl that picks out a “lonely” tree for Christmas. She learns that talking to trees and plants makes them happy and if you listen…they talk back! A loving book about a young girl growing and interacting with nature. A perfect gift for Christmas or any time of the year. Original watercolor illustrations by the author".


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2021)

Here's a fresh idea!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2021)

Win-Win!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2021)

Pablo Picasso's Christmas bullfighter-lumberjack outfit ...​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2021)

This man has 444 Christmas trees in his apartment 

"A world record was broken in Lower Saxony. Thomas Jeromin from Rinteln has 444 decorated Christmas trees in his apartment".

"It glitters, glows and flashes: In Rinteln, Lower Saxony, Thomas Jeromin has set up and decorated a total of 444 plastic Christmas trees in his 100 square meter apartment".  (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)

The Dalek Christmas Tree​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

After I got arrested for putting up this tree last year my husband picks all the ornaments for our tree.


----------



## Wren (Dec 17, 2021)

Made with stones collected from the beach


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)

Old Fashioned Christmas Tree - 1940's style


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2021)

Magical Christmas.....




It's not the size of the gifts, it's the love in which they are wrapped, that counts!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 18, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Magical Christmas.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, a cheque for a million fits easily into an envelope.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2022)




----------

